# Unknown Virus -- I need help



## whistles (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a Mac Mini, on which I run OS X.
I was looking at porn the other day and all of the sudden Safari froze and I had to force quit. At first the problem was that the titles of the tabs were all jibberish. So I restarted my computer and the next time i opened Safari there were no menus (like File, Edit, etc...) at all. Then it happened to every application on my computer and i can't see a lot of the stuff in Finder. When i click on a menu item, all I see is a big white bar that goes all the way across the screen.
Any help would be appreciated. I really don't want to erase everything on my hard drive.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

did it ask you to install a codec pack, at which point you installed the "codec" and gave it your administrator password?


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/trojan_osx_dnschanger.shtml

does all that look familiar? if so, they have complete control of your machine.

watch what you install, this is the first virus on Mac in almost 10 years, I'm sure it wont be the last. it still requires you to give it your ADMIN PASSWORD, so think before you type. there's lots of free porn out there that doesn't require you to install anything. try some of it next time.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

whistles said:


> I have a Mac Mini, on which I run OS X.
> I was looking at porn the other day and all of the sudden Safari froze and I had to force quit. At first the problem was that the titles of the tabs were all jibberish. So I restarted my computer and the next time i opened Safari there were no menus (like File, Edit, etc...) at all. Then it happened to every application on my computer and i can't see a lot of the stuff in Finder. When i click on a menu item, all I see is a big white bar that goes all the way across the screen.
> Any help would be appreciated. I really don't want to erase everything on my hard drive.


Try logging into a different user account on your Mac, or if there are none, then create one in System Prefs and test that to see if these symptoms are user specific or system wide. Post back the results.


----------

